# My training notes..



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Went out yesterday, nice out apart from the darn wind! Storee is in standing heat too, howled the first few minutes of the drive and made me glad it's only a five minute drive. Questioned how well she'd actually work considering...

Did some obedience first, she's getting better at attention work as well as figuring out where she's supposed to be. Also did directed jumping, had done a quick intro to it before, so worked on leaving her, going to the other side and asking for one or the other jump, moving myself the final five feet into the middle. She did very well till the last one where everyone else was returning to their vehicles - she went past the jump. But she thought about it for a minute, back jumped the correct one, looked at me to see if I was watching and jumped it and came racing over. I have a smartypants (I called her worse names and laughed).

On to the birds. Or fake ones anyway for the day. The two puppy boys ran first on some simple singles, then Storee got out and had to sit quietly for her turn behind the vehicles - she protested quietly then layed down and sulked. Walked nicely to the line though for her turn, a big dog double. Her first attempt, she went to the go bird, checked it out then started for the second, but came flying to me when I called her. I sent her again for the go bird and she did pick it up and came back, then went for the memory bird, no issues. However we got told next time not to let her get any birds for that. So, she get to re run each mark as a single, which she was fine with, then honor, not so happy about but at least quiet (I think she was tired), then do her double again. She did look towards the second bird as she was turning back but didn't go for it, just came flying back, slammed into my kneecap (still no idea why it isn't purple!) got set up for the other bird and off she went, no problem.

My 'homework' though, is to SLOW down with my handling, and not be in such a rush. Which is hard, because she's so intense and fast (it's like flyball with birds!). So, this week we will be doing some marks where I count to ten slowly and hope her head doesn't explode.....

Loving the nice weather and the chance to do obedience, agility and field all in one spot though!

Lana


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sounds like you had a great training. I am going out today and doing some stand alones with Dooley in cover as that was our downfall in the hunt test yesterday.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I wanna play with you guys....


----------

